

Show HN: Aiveo – Free issue tracking tool - ygen
http://aiveo.ca

======
viktorbenei
What happened in 6 days?? The site now shows:

"We regret to announce that Aiveo has been shut down due to unforeseen
circumstances. All user information has been deleted from our databases. If
you have any questions or concerns please do not hesitate to contact us at
support@ygen.ca. Many thanks to all our visitors for your time and support! We
appreciate your interest in Aiveo."

------
ygen
Just thought I'd continue with some discussion. While it may seem like Aiveo
is really simplistic and doesn't have the features of some of our competitors,
this was done somewhat intentionally. We want Aiveo to be a community built
product with lots of feedback and feature requests. What we have now is a
solid and simple base for which we can quickly and easily build off of. So
that means we need your feedback and criticism. Don't hold back, if you think
it sucks, say so. But also tell us how we could make it not suck. Thanks
everyone so far for trying it out and providing your feedback. Your support
won't go unnoticed.

------
pbnjay
I can't see any more detail than your very sparse splash page. Bigger
screenshot? walkthrough video? anything? You haven't sold me enough on the
product to get my email address yet.

~~~
ygen
We appreciate the feedback. We will try to get some more details and
screenshots on the home page soon. Hopefully you'll try it out in the future!

------
ygen
Anybody who signs up before Decemeber 31st, 2014, will receive a 50% off
coupon for their first year once the beta is complete.

